# Hi, I'm here for the gang bang



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Whats up everyone? New to the forum. I'm from CT and I've been boarding for about 5 years. I'm riding on a 163W K2 Satellite with Drake Czar bindings, and Northwave freestyle boots. Its been my original setup since I started. Anyone else from CT or the surrounding areas?


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

HAHA I saw the title and HAD to check it out! Welcome to the forum! This forum is the only thing getting me through the off season. Im also from CT. Where do you ride?


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

welcome to the forum man.


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

killincatslive said:


> HAHA I saw the title and HAD to check it out! Welcome to the forum! This forum is the only thing getting me through the off season. Im also from CT. Where do you ride?


When I can actually get the time off of work I'll shoot up to Wachusett or if I feel like gettin up early I'll head up to Killington or Okemo. Every winter I get together with like 40 people and we head up to Sugarloaf or Sunday River for 5 days. Usually rent out a row of condos right on the mountain (board on board off). What about you? Other than that its whenever and wherever I can get to.


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes Officer said:


> When I can actually get the time off of work I'll shoot up to Wachusett or if I feel like gettin up early I'll head up to Killington or Okemo. Every winter I get together with like 40 people and we head up to Sugarloaf or Sunday River for 5 days. Usually rent out a row of condos right on the mountain (board on board off). What about you? Other than that its whenever and wherever I can get to.


That sounds like a blast! I really wanna hit Killington and Okemo. I actually drove up to Okemo a couple weeks ago just to check it out. I drove to the top and it looks epic! I can't wait to go there when the snow falls. I actually just moved out here tho from MI, and I have only been here since May. I haven't gotten to ride obviously. But I'm really hoping to find some places to shred. You should PM me if your ever looking for someone else to head up to Vermont. I really want to make a trip there, just have to meet some others who share the interest.


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Yah bro definitely will hit you up with a PM when I start going. Where in CT you from? Im from the Groton / Norwich area.


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes Officer said:


> Yah bro definitely will hit you up with a PM when I start going. Where in CT you from? Im from the Groton / Norwich area.


Hope you do! I definitely wanna make it up north and most likely I won't make that trip by myself too often. I'm in Middletown/Cromwell area. Definitely hit me up bro!


----------

